# Pink paws



## saltymalty (Sep 14, 2004)

Hi everyone...our pup has developed pinkish colored paws. The hair, not her pads, is turning a pink color on her front and hind paws. She does not chew on them and it doesn't seem to particularly bother her. I assume it's coming from damp grass (like tear staining but not as red) because our sprinklers run early in the morning. Does anyone know how to remove this pink color?


----------



## Teddyandme (Feb 6, 2005)

I see that every once in a while with Teddy if we happen to go out when the landscappers have used chemicals. I think it is irratation to the delicate skin. I usually wash the paws and then use a moisterizing lotion so that the skin stays soft and is soothed


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

Have you tried using a whitening shampoo?


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

What about the roots ? Are they growing back pink too ? or is only the front hair pink ? Has your grass been fertilized with something containing iron ? Maybe you could cut out what's pink and just don't let your pup go on the wet lawn anymore.


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

We don't use any chemicals on our lawn, and Massimo's pad hair gets pink. I think it's because of the moisture. I cut the hair there and I can see it comes in white.


----------



## RexsMom (Jun 8, 2005)

This has been happening to Rex as well, ever since he had that flea bite probably a month ago. I have just been rinsing his feet with peroxide when he comes in from outside to kill any bacteria, you can dilute it in water or sometimes I just pour it on and rinse it off. If it is evening and the grass is wet, I go ahead and put his shoes on him. Someone in the pet store told me that it was a bacteria in the grass locally that was causing it. They have an antibacterial spray for it, but at the time, I was more worried about that flea bite and didnt get the spray at the time, but next time I am over there it is on my list. I cant remember what it was called, but it was in a small purple pump bottle. Good luck!


----------



## len (Nov 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by saltymalty_@Sep 9 2005, 09:29 AM
> *Hi everyone...our pup has developed pinkish colored paws.  The hair, not her pads, is turning a pink color on her front and hind paws.  She does not chew on them and it doesn't seem to particularly bother her.  I assume it's coming from damp grass (like tear staining but not as red) because our sprinklers run early in the morning.  Does anyone know how to remove this pink color?
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=98028*


[/QUOTE]







Our pups tend to have the same problem. Our vet said it was from the pups LICKING their paws and the pink stain is from their SALIVA.
Our pups "cotton ball" and "powder puff" do lick their paws. As was said we try to keep them clean and protected from irritation. They are both coming up on 1 year old. I still need lessons with digital camera. 
Does your pup tend to lick its paws? If so, you may want to check with your vet. :excl: Len


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

Massimo doesn't lick his paws frequently. and the hair on the outside of his paws aren't pink....hold on, I'll try and take a pic, he's all dirty from playing outside and I haven't bathed him or trimmed his feet so you can see exactly what I'm talking about. Ok, I had to spread his paw out a bit, and it looks a lot pinker when it's wet...but here it is:


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

lexi's paws are like that too. It is from her licking them and chewing on them. She doesn't do it often just a few times a day (that I see). The tops of her paws and part of her leg is a light reddish brown. It mostly looks like they are dirty even when they are clean.


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

Ahh....Massimo's is only pink on the inside. Up inside between the pads. I had to spread his paw out to get the first picture, if I just took it, you wouldn't be able to see it that well. Other wise his feet are white....well, he's dirty, so they're OFF white.


----------



## adorableaccentsdogbows (Aug 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Carrie_@Sep 9 2005, 02:25 PM
> *Ahh....Massimo's is only pink on the inside.  Up inside between the pads.  I had to spread his paw out to get the first picture, if I just took it, you wouldn't be able to see it that well.  Other wise his feet are white....well, he's dirty, so they're OFF white.
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]
It looks like the hair on his pads needs to be trimed. That in itself may be irritating him. It will also make him slide and overcompensate. Eventually it may affect his gait. I usually do mine about twice a month.


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by adorableaccentsdogbows.com+Sep 9 2005, 04:34 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It looks like the hair on his pads needs to be trimed. That in itself may be irritating him. It will also make him slide and overcompensate. Eventually it may affect his gait. I usually do mine about twice a month.








<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=98117
[/B][/QUOTE]

Like I said....I had't groomed him when I took that pic, thats why I took that pic- to show you what it looked like. I usually do it every bathing, except since I fell and hurt both my arms and injured my rotator cuff, I hadn't gotten to it yet. Actually his bathings are usually once a week along with facial trimming and pad trimming.....


----------



## saltymalty (Sep 14, 2004)

Hmmmm, that looks similar to what Valletta has, except hers is on top of the paws. I keep her hair trimmed on the underside, so there really isn't any to turn pink. It seems to only be pink closest to the skin. She does not lick her paws at all. One thing that may be causing it...I usually wipe off her feet when I bring her inside. I've been using a new baby wipe with shea butter and I'm wondering if that's the cause.

AADB's...I was in Point Pleasant last weekend at Jenkinson's Aquarium. I just love the boardwalk there.


----------



## adorableaccentsdogbows (Aug 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by saltymalty_@Sep 9 2005, 03:48 PM
> *Hmmmm, that looks similar to what Valletta has, except hers is on top of the paws.  I keep her hair trimmed on the underside, so there really isn't any to turn pink.  It seems to only be pink closest to the skin.  She does not lick her paws at all.  One thing that may be causing it...I usually wipe off her feet when I bring her inside.  I've been using a new baby wipe with shea butter and I'm wondering if that's the cause.
> 
> AADB's...I was in Point Pleasant last weekend at Jenkinson's Aquarium.  I just love the boardwalk there.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=98119*


[/QUOTE]
I'm about 5 minites away. I love it there too. My kids have taken oceanography classes there and they also do great birthday parties.


----------



## adorableaccentsdogbows (Aug 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Carrie+Sep 9 2005, 03:48 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*
*[/QUOTE]

Like I said....I had't groomed him when I took that pic, thats why I took that pic- to show you what it looked like. I usually do it every bathing, except since I fell and hurt both my arms and injured my rotator cuff, I hadn't gotten to it yet. Actually his bathings are usually once a week along with facial trimming and pad trimming.....
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=98118
[/B][/QUOTE]
I'm so sorry to hear about your injury. Even with a little guy it must be tough. Maybe he has an alergy to somthing. Has he been around anything out of the norm?


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by adorableaccentsdogbows.com_@Sep 9 2005, 05:20 PM
> *I'm so sorry to hear about your injury. Even with a little guy it must be tough. Maybe he has an alergy to somthing. Has he been around anything out of the norm?
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]








Thanks, it was my fault I fell...it's a bit embarrassing.....I couldn't even lift a soda can and it still hurts to "flex" my arms....it even hurts to type.








Anyway, what I was saying is Massimo isn't irritated by it. It's not an allergy or anything, he has not been chewing or licking his paws. I just figured it was from moisture getting stuck up there from going out on the morning dew, because it's up on the inside of his paws not anywhere esle. I was replying to the original post by Saltymalty:


> Hi everyone...our pup has developed pinkish colored paws. The hair, not her pads, is turning a pink color on her front and hind paws. She does not chew on them and it doesn't seem to particularly bother her. I assume it's coming from damp grass (like tear staining but not as red) because our sprinklers run early in the morning. Does anyone know how to remove this pink color?[/B]


and agreeing it might be from the moisture because Massimo had it too.


----------

